# Bright Green Pants



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Somehow all my gear shrunk over the summer and nothing fits me anymore so i think im gonna get this Jacket.
Burton Esquire - Snowboard Ski Jacket Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com
Now im just trying to find some new pants. I think i want some bright green color pants. Any suggestions on good ones. Preferably warm and toasty and need to be steezy. I saw some bonfire ones at a board shop yesterday i liked but they were way overpriced and I cant rembere the model. Gortex would be nice but i Def want to keep the price well under $200.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Gortex under $200, not happening unless its a big sale. If your looking for pants to just "get the job done" then just stick with a well known brand, choose shell or insulated, and you'll be fine. Some to keep in mind:
Foursquare
Special Blend
Burton
Quiksilver
Billabong
Volcom
Ride
Rome
Vans

All those companies make some nice stuff under $200.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

If your looking for goretex under $200 you should look at something from last season, just look around online I just got a 20k waterproof pair of volcom pants for only 120 bucks, you just have to look around online


----------



## GTavalanche (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a great pair of pants by Sessions that are in lime green, super durable and pretty warm.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just bought the Bonfire Particle pants in the Citron color for $99. They are like a combination of highlighter green and highlighter yellow. Almost like a safety jacket. They are 7k water proof and all I wore was some long underwear underneath and I was warm and dry on a wet day.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> I just bought the Bonfire Particle pants in the Citron color for $99. They are like a combination of highlighter green and highlighter yellow. Almost like a safety jacket. They are 7k water proof and all I wore was some long underwear underneath and I was warm and dry on a wet day.


where u get these?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bizzman said:


> where u get these?


I got them from The House


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> I got them from The House


this.

Save on Bonfire Particle Snowboard Pants Citron - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hi*

that's look good!

thanks


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

Bizzman said:


> where u get these?


well in the mean time..I found some even cheaper ones on ebay for $70 bucks AND free shipping :thumbsup:

Bonfire Particle Snowboard Pants Citrus Sz L - eBay (item 400095954877 end time Feb-05-10 18:29:05 PST)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

not to hijack this thread guys, but im an aussie who, like many other aussies, do alot of online shopping for snow gear because, well, snow pants might cost $200-$230 at dogfunk or sierra and yet retail for $650 here (stores here are few and far between and they dont bat an eyelid when they advertise ride contrabands from last season for $450).......

and yet despite all of the awesome e-stores that you lucky north americans have, i couldnt find bonfire cascade baggy pants online this season.... has anyone else tried and failed with the cascades?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm in all the pants shopping I did this season I don't recall coming across any of those. But yeah your right, Australia is probably one of the worst places to live in the world when it comes to shopping.


----------

